# Cool construction company sign.



## tham (Mar 12, 2012)

Something out of the ordinary. Not too loud not too quiet. Looking for Ideas. Has anybody seen such a thing. Jobsite type, upper end.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

tham said:


> Something out of the ordinary. Not too loud not too quiet. Looking for Ideas. Has anybody seen such a thing. Jobsite type, upper end.


This is what I use.


----------



## tham (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah I guess there's something to be said for a Realtor type sign. Pretty low key probably the best choice.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

There is even more signage in the below rider.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a pretty cool job sign that App-ironworks made.:thumbup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f34/give-me-sign-97002/


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Where is that one from Knotty (I think it was)?

Hand carved wood I believe it was. It was really cool


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

tham said:


> Something out of the ordinary. Not too loud not too quiet. Looking for Ideas. Has anybody seen such a thing. Jobsite type, upper end.


 this is a timely question.
I just sold a large tile roof restoration project to be done on a spectacular house in a significant area--- so I definitely want to make my signage more visible.
the driveway enters the property at the front of the house-and because of a curve in the road exits the property maybe 1/4 mile away----so I want to get a more visible sign presence at BOTH driveway/road points than I currently use

Also thinking about getting a banner for our pipe staging
Stephen


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Stephen H said:


> this is a timely question.
> I just sold a large tile roof restoration project to be done on a spectacular house in a significant area--- so I definitely want to make my signage more visible.
> the driveway enters the property at the front of the house-and because of a curve in the road exits the property maybe 1/4 mile away----so I want to get a more visible sign presence at BOTH driveway/road points than I currently use
> 
> ...


We make these are selves with mdo now mostly. Use landscape stakes with stainless hardware make very classy visual signs. You could also get a more fancy sign holder made or make yourself.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I'm always surprised at the artsy-fartsy signs that are illegible. I don't care how cool it looks, folks have to be able to read it and know what you do instantly as they drive by. Save the calligraphy for a hobby.

Why make folks reach for their glasses to read your business card either?

Joe


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

To me, a sign should be large enough to read while driving past in a car at the speed limit. It should have: Your company name, phone number and what you do. You have to figure out why you have a sign in front of a house or business for a reason. 

I give signs and billboards the 3 sec rule. If I can't figure out what you are telling me in 3 seconds or less, then (at least to me) you are wasting my time and your money. 

I came up with this rule because of the various bill boards in my area along the freeways. If I can't figure out your message by the time I see your sign, read your sign and pass it at 70mph, it's a waste. 

Billboards around here cost a fortune, anywhere from a few hundred dollars to over a thousand dollars PER DAY. 

The worst offenders are high tech firms and non-profits. The high tech firms obviously have their engineers design the signs, there is so much text, gibberish, tech jargon and so forth jammed on the sign, that even if you were in the industry, it would hard to decipher......much less find the company name on the sign. 

Non profits get so much into the artsy-fartsy aspect of their message, plus a limited budget.....so the type is small, you can't see the forest (message) for the trees (art, graphics, etc.)

A prime example is someone I actually know personally who put up a billboard, which is probably running him around 3-4 thousand a month in cost. He's a caterer and does corporate catering, event catering and runs cafeterias for companies. He has a large full color billboard. 

He has a large picture of nondescript hospital looking type food in stainless trays ....... like at a school cafeteria........but it all looks like strained and mashed stuff in various colors. His message is such that I can't even remember what it says, but has something to do with company/corporate food. His company logo, name, phone and website is so small and in thin type, that you can't read it. If it wasn't for the fact that I know this guy and his company logo, I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## A1PW (Mar 19, 2013)

I have to agree with cwatbay. The simpiliest and straight to the point company signs are the most effective.

I have a company out of orlando make me up 100 yard signs at a time with stands.
All they say are "House Wash Special" Soft Wash Exterior of Home & Pressure Clean Driveway,phone number and website. To date I have already cleaned an additional 63 houses, and still receive several additional calls a week. I believe that the simple message gets through to the people driving around town and strikes up enough interest to make them call.


----------



## tham (Mar 12, 2012)

^A1 what do they look like? a realtor sign? Or like election type thing.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Kowboy said:


> I'm always surprised at the artsy-fartsy signs that are illegible. I don't care how cool it looks, folks have to be able to read it and know what you do instantly as they drive by. Save the calligraphy for a hobby.
> 
> Why make folks reach for their glasses to read your business card either?
> 
> Joe



This and what cwatbay said.

I always judge contractor signs when I drive by them. The more info you try to put on your sign, the worse your sign generally looks. It's 2013, toddlers know how to use google. Company name and trade is really all that's needed. Address, email, phone number are all pretty much wasted space. 

*Ted's Painting Co.* 
Done. Perfect sign.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

In my option that can go both ways if you the the most basic sign that looks like you took the cheapest option people think that either you not making sales and can't afford a better sign or that you don't care. It's a line you need to walk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Kowboy said:


> I'm always surprised at the artsy-fartsy signs that are illegible. I don't care how cool it looks, folks have to be able to read it and know what you do instantly as they drive by. Save the calligraphy for a hobby.
> 
> Why make folks reach for their glasses to read your business card either?
> 
> Joe


I can't think of how many times Ive seen signs I could never read in a million yrs.:laughing::laughing:

Keep it simple and clear.:thumbsup:

I also see signs with no area codes. With so many out of state'rs here that makes no sense to me.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Think painting has a good yard sign.


The ones I have just say company name, number and website address.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here's a pretty cool job sign that App-ironworks made.:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f34/give-me-sign-97002/


I like that sign Sir Mixalot.


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got my van vinyled up this week.


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

My old sign before I switched things up, focusing on bathrooms now.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

NothingButBath, looks nice!


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

cabinetsnj said:


> NothingButBath, looks nice!


Thanks. I am very happy with it !


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is mine, a simple job site sign.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

NothingButBath said:


> Just got my van vinyled up this week.


That van looks awesome.
Makes me want to hire you. LOL.....

Bob


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

If you like that van....you should see mine...:whistling


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

SDC said:


> If you like that van....you should see mine...:whistling


Awesome !!!! :laughing:


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

SDC said:


> If you like that van....you should see mine...:whistling


Lololol now that's funny..


----------



## Foxit (Mar 2, 2013)

SDC said:


> If you like that van....you should see mine...:whistling


Just needs to say......(YES, I SPEAK ENGLISH )..


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

NothingButBath said:


> My old sign before I switched things up, focusing on bathrooms now.


My I ask what switched you to just baths . The local market .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

NothingButBath said:


> Just got my van vinyled up this week.


Looks nice . .


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

skillman said:


> My I ask what switched you to just baths . The local market .


I made the decision mostly because I really enjoy doing them, and I also find bathrooms very easy to quote. I'm in and out and make decent money. 

But the company change is a push towards hopefully actually having some employees and a successful company. I have worked hard with local suppliers to offer a Standard Bathroom Renovation for only $6000 all in !! Was my goal to get it down to a $5000 renovation. Completed in 5 days max.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

NothingButBath said:


> I made the decision mostly because I really enjoy doing them, and I also find bathrooms very easy to quote. I'm in and out and make decent money.
> 
> But the company change is a push towards hopefully actually having some employees and a successful company. I have worked hard with local suppliers to offer a Standard Bathroom Renovation for only $6000 all in !! Was my goal to get it down to a $5000 renovation. Completed in 5 days max.


That's what the papers around here are 4,999 for standard bath . I did it for a bit . Just to much of a push and head problems . It brings the low end customer base out . Couldn't stand them cutting me down even more with that package . And wanted to know where I bought fixtures for cheap .


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

skillman said:


> That's what the papers around here are 4,999 for standard bath . I did it for a bit . Just to much of a push and head problems . It brings the low end customer base out . Couldn't stand them cutting me down even more with that package . And wanted to know where I bought fixtures for cheap .


It's funny, I am not pushing the standard package too hard. But I've actually had more clients sign on for an " ultra package " 

The average price up here for a bathroom Reno is $8000 to $10,000. Clients seem much more interested in what I can do for that range !


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

NothingButBath said:


> It's funny, I am not pushing the standard package too hard. But I've actually had more clients sign on for an " ultra package "
> 
> The average price up here for a bathroom Reno is $8000 to $10,000. Clients seem much more interested in what I can do for that range !


Of hand I would say there is at least 20 company ads with 4,99 package . I would say your average Is similar here . Just that people see that price and get so stuck on it . And they say why you so much then that other guy . Then I begin my pro speech .


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

NothingButBath said:


> It's funny, I am not pushing the standard package too hard. But I've actually had more clients sign on for an " ultra package "
> 
> The average price up here for a bathroom Reno is $8000 to $10,000. Clients seem much more interested in what I can do for that range !


I wonder why that is?


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you talking about a full-gut bathroom remodel including all materials for $5-7000??? I just don't understand that. I do a lot of bathrooms and I cannot touch that price. Someone help me out here.


----------



## builder18796 (Apr 29, 2013)

Those of you in Calif you license number must be on ANY advertising. That includes vans and signs. Just a bit of advice.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

BradingCon said:


> Are you talking about a full-gut bathroom remodel including all materials for $5-7000??? I just don't understand that. I do a lot of bathrooms and I cannot touch that price. Someone help me out here.


I can not touch at that price point either...properly waterproofed stone or porcelain tile bath costs much more than that...maybe they are offering Acrylic bathrooms...like bathfitters looks like tile but arcylic hollow fake tiles..:whistling


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

astor said:


> I can not touch at that price point either...properly waterproofed stone or porcelain tile bath costs much more than that...maybe they are offering Acrylic bathrooms...like bathfitters looks like tile but arcylic hollow fake tiles..:whistling


No guys. I offer a low end bathroom. I gut out the tub, put new tub, ceramic tile walls new ceramic tile floor, new toilet, new vanity. I will normally only remove the necessary drywall around the tub, and replace with new greenboard (moisture drywall) I also replace the old shower fixture with a new moen. 

It seems like a lot but just picking all materials from the big box stores my materials usually come in under $2500. And I get a job like this done in 5-6 days max. So it works well for me.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have recently priced out several bathrooms that came in right around 7000 to 8000. No they are no complete gut jobs, mainly because its not needed for what the homeowner requested often unless a leaky shower it a new tiled shower floor and fixtures. This is the market where i live. Even my larger bath remodels get above 12k. I'm one guy, I have very low overhead I cover my bills get paid and make a profit. And I don't use acrylic panels all real tile, porcelain, travertine and I water proof all my showers with schluter.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

ok, that is 6 month bathroom.
no waterproofing beyond tiling.. will mold in 6 months or less depends it's use.
What is your upgraded 12K job, instead of GREEN SHEETROCK, durock cement board???
Sorry, I never do that kind of work..

PS. You need to hang out at Flooring section/Tile and Ceramic to learn a thing or two...


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

NothingButBath said:


> No guys. I offer a low end bathroom. I gut out the tub, put new tub, ceramic tile walls new ceramic tile floor, new toilet, new vanity. I will normally only remove the necessary drywall around the tub, and replace with new greenboard (moisture drywall) I also replace the old shower fixture with a new moen.
> 
> It seems like a lot but just picking all materials from the big box stores my materials usually come in under $2500. And I get a job like this done in 5-6 days max. So it works well for me.


Tell me you don't install Sheetrock in tub surround area .


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I have recently priced out several bathrooms that came in right around 7000 to 8000. No they are no complete gut jobs, mainly because its not needed for what the homeowner requested often unless a leaky shower it a new tiled shower floor and fixtures. This is the market where i live. Even my larger bath remodels get above 12k. I'm one guy, I have very low overhead I cover my bills get paid and make a profit. And I don't use acrylic panels all real tile, porcelain, travertine and I water proof all my showers with schluter.


That maybe possible with one man operation, but not new tub,toilet, vanity, fixtures...or $5/sf travertine and $30/sf mosaic border..still upper 7K, not $4999!


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

My last proposal for 3'x5' tub to shower conversion was 9K with drain but not including tiles, fixtures, glass enclosure, toilet or vanity. It was for a referral and accepted/approved within an hour.:clap:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ding ding ding.


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

astor said:


> ok, that is 6 month bathroom.
> no waterproofing beyond tiling.. will mold in 6 months or less depends it's use.
> What is your upgraded 12K job, instead of GREEN SHEETROCK, durock cement board???
> Sorry, I never do that kind of work..
> ...


Really..... Are you kidding!!!! How many bathrooms out here currently have schluter?? Come on. That's **** and you know it. Many bathtubs do not get schluter or cement board. Mind you I have been using cement board more lately. 
As stated this is an entry level bathroom. For clients who have a bathroom in need of repair, who otherwise probably couldn't get it done. 

If you read my earlier post. %90 of my clients are more interested in what they can get for $8000-$10000


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

astor said:


> ok, that is 6 month bathroom.
> no waterproofing beyond tiling.. will mold in 6 months or less depends it's use.
> What is your upgraded 12K job, instead of GREEN SHEETROCK, durock cement board???
> Sorry, I never do that kind of work..
> ...


Really..... Are you kidding!!!! How many bathrooms out here currently have schluter?? Come on. That's **** and you know it. Many bathtubs do not get schluter or cement board. Mind you I have been using cement board more lately. 
As stated this is an entry level bathroom. For clients who have a bathroom in need of repair, who otherwise probably couldn't get it done. 

If you read my earlier post. %90 of my clients are more interested in what they can get for $8000-$10000


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I just want to clarify a bit. I am not hating at all. I asked a question that you answered right away. I asked if it was a full-gut remodel for that price and you said no it was not. And you explained your process. Im perfectly fine with that. I actually believe you have a good model for the niche you are carving. 

My target market for bathrooms is a little different than yours. Not better or worse just different. I think you explained your position and I am happy with that. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

NothingButBath said:


> Really..... Are you kidding!!!! How many bathrooms out here currently have schluter?? Come on. That's **** and you know it. Many bathtubs do not get schluter or cement board. Mind you I have been using cement board more lately.
> As stated this is an entry level bathroom. For clients who have a bathroom in need of repair, who otherwise probably couldn't get it done.
> 
> If you read my earlier post. %90 of my clients are more interested in what they can get for $8000-$10000


I am not kidding, I know there are a lot of hacks out there. Anyone who does not waterproof the walls is a "_*hack*_" in my opinion. 

Do you tell your customers that your job will be good for a year or so? If not you are misleading your customers, but in the meantime you are overcharging them, in my opinion.
But I am not here to change minds...you do what you want...

If you are using Sheetrock and no waterproofing for $8000 to $10000 job, you are ripping off the people. Good for you!
But hey, I make living by knocking out those jobs and do it properly.
BTW: You do not need to use membrane to waterproof the walls, did you hear Red Guard at least?


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

NothingButBath said:


> Really..... Are you kidding!!!! How many bathrooms out here currently have schluter?? Come on. That's **** and you know it. Many bathtubs do not get schluter or cement board. Mind you I have been using cement board more lately.
> As stated this is an entry level bathroom. For clients who have a bathroom in need of repair, who otherwise probably couldn't get it done.
> 
> If you read my earlier post. %90 of my clients are more interested in what they can get for $8000-$10000


Wow, green board around a tub or shower with no waterproofing? Here's something my father taught me: Build it like you we're building it for your mother. The problem of not waterproofing is this. How many homeowner properly maintain their shower and tub surrounds by regularly sealing the grout and our natural stone?? Maybe 10%. That surround will leak over time and the green board will be shot. Just like the other said, cement board and red guard is the minimum. I use hardibacker and hydroban by laticrete and with their fabric joint tape. Waterproof the entire shower, not just the joints. Good luck with those call backs next year.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I also use hardbacker and a waterproofing membrane over entire surround in my showers. For not much extra cost that is an imrovent that could be made that would be worth the expense.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Mastic?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Typical hack bathroom marketed to bottom feeder, price only clients. They absolutely deserve each other. Good luck with your business model - I suppose next year it will be Kitchen's Only.


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Typical hack bathroom marketed to bottom feeder, price only clients. They absolutely deserve each other. Good luck with your business model - I suppose next year it will be Kitchen's Only.


Yeah. That sums it up. Wasn't going to beat the guy up that bad, but now it's out there!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

You get what you pay for. 

You want cheap.......you get cheap.

Hey......somebody has to serve those clients. Cause I ain't touching that chit, even with your trowel.

Not throwing stones, but I would rather flip burgers. Or just reduce my take to starvation wages.

P.S. I used mastic on a backsplash a few months ago. I have no credibility.....and.....I hate myself.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> P.S. I used mastic on a backsplash a few months ago. I have no credibility.....and.....I hate myself.


Pray my son... pray...you will be forgiven...one day...maybe..:laughing:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

there is alot to learn, Nothing but baths...

what was once acceptable practices in the industry are today considered "hack" work or built to fail... doesnt mean they will, just means it's not up to today's standards...

the best part about the evolution of the bathroom build is that it is not really heard outside places like this or manufacturers workshops.... it's not commonly taught, nor does it need to be as there is no cert in any state (except maybe cali).... 

roll with some of the punches, these guys are pricks, but may be able to teach you something about newer best practices.... something you can take some extra pride in have your clients trust your methods over others....


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

mikecocozza said:


> Yeah. That sums it up. Wasn't going to beat the guy up that bad, but now it's out there!


Yeah, well. I'm not exactly known for my tact I guess. At the same time, if it pisses someone of its probably because the shoe fits. Worst case it might make them investigate why.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

world llc said:


> roll with some of the punches, these guys are pricks


Hey - let's get some things straight around here. I'm an [email protected]$hole. A prick would tell you you're doing a good job and hope like hell you fail. I hope they learn how to do it right. Or fail. A small difference but a difference nonetheless. :laughing:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Hey - let's get some things straight around here. I'm an [email protected]$hole. A prick would tell you you're doing a good job and hope like hell you fail. I hope they learn how to do it right. Or fail. A small difference but a difference nonetheless. :laughing:


i'll have to edit edit in "except for paul, he's an ass" :laughing::clap:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

SDC said:


> If you like that van....you should see mine...:whistling
> 
> View attachment 89883


I want that on my truck! :laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I thot about sending this to Nothing but baths in a pm 

I like the concept you are doing. 
I think I understand your point of the "basic" package and then upselling.
I like the approach of bread and butter bathrooms in and out in a week.
My advise is get a copy of the TCNA Handbook and check out the various assembly's for tub shower and start your Basic at the most cost conscious approved method. Then as you "upgrade" apply more sophisticated wall assemblies in those packages. for some customers the benifits of a fully waterproof shower enclosure may be reason enough to upgrade. By making sure everything you do is industry standard you can will come off as a service innovator who matches their budget but builds baths that last.
If you always build to TCNA spec, and become a CTEF installer no one can rightly call you a hack and you can differentiate your self further in your field.


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys. I just wanted to get back on here to show I'm not a pansy. I can take the criticism no prob. I do understand that bathroom remodel has evolved dramatically. 

I thank each and everyone of you. I am a very skilled guy with over 20 years in this business. Majority as a GC. Plenty of what I have learned is self taught. If it wasn't for guys like you who tell it how it is ( could do without being called a hack mind you ) people would ever change. 

Not sure about down there in USA but here In Canada there isn't much available (or wasn't until you guys opened my eyes) other then schluter. Which is a hard sell. 

I will be changing the way I do things. I agree that I shouldn't sell myself short even if it eats a little of my profit, I'm my defense I have always recommended cement board. But some clients are so cheap. I guess maybe it's time to just pass on the cheap clients and let them find someone else. 

Again thanks to you all for the wake up !!!!


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

NothingButBath said:


> Hey guys. I just wanted to get back on here to show I'm not a pansy. I can take the criticism no prob. I do understand that bathroom remodel has evolved dramatically.
> 
> I thank each and everyone of you. I am a very skilled guy with over 20 years in this business. Majority as a GC. Plenty of what I have learned is self taught. If it wasn't for guys like you who tell it how it is ( could do without being called a hack mind you ) people would ever change.
> 
> ...


You Sir are a humble man. The price of cement board is not a budget breaker for a standard tub or shower. That with a $50 bucket of red guard and some joint tape might bring the cost up $100 total. Your peace of mind will be worth it as well as your reputation. This website helps a lot of contractors stay in the know. You're proof positive that it is a great tool. Good luck on your future bath projects.


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

mikecocozza said:


> You Sir are a humble man. The price of cement board is not a budget breaker for a standard tub or shower. That with a $50 bucket of red guard and some joint tape might bring the cost up $100 total. Your peace of mind will be worth it as well as your reputation. This website helps a lot of contractors stay in the know. You're proof positive that it is a great tool. Good luck on your future bath projects.


Red guard is $100 a pail up here. Cement board is $20 a sheet 3'x5' = $100 So it's an additional $200 but it's a cost I will eat gladly !!


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe offering cement board and red guard shouldn't be an option for your customers. I think it should become your standard practice and you can up sell them elsewhere.
Not a lot of customers in your target market will see the value of cement board vs green board. If they have a few hundred bucks left to spend in their budget, maybe they can get a nicer tile, mosaic strip, faucet, or something else they would have normally had to cut out.


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

schaefercs said:


> Maybe offering cement board and red guard shouldn't be an option for your customers. I think it should become your standard practice and you can up sell them elsewhere.
> Not a lot of customers in your target market will see the value of cement board vs green board. If they have a few hundred bucks left to spend in their budget, maybe they can get a nicer tile, mosaic strip, faucet, or something else they would have normally had to cut out.


Agree %100 it's a cost that I will eat !! It will be included in my standard bathroom package. At no cost to the client.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Glad you came back. You show some very nice work on your website. 

You will find the "word of mouth" of your lasting remodels will increase your business long term. And the $200 dollar expense can be shown to be in your clients best interest and shouldn't be too hard of a sell. I'd just include the cost in the price but sell the benefits.


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

olzo55 said:


> Glad you came back. You show some very nice work on your website.
> 
> You will find the "word of mouth" of your lasting remodels will increase your business long term. And the $200 dollar expense can be shown to be in your clients best interest and shouldn't be too hard of a sell. I'd just include the cost in the price but sell the benefits.


I intend to offer the additional waterproofing and cement board at no charge. It will be standard on all my renovation packages.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

NothingButBath said:


> I intend to offer the additional waterproofing and cement board at no charge. It will be standard on all my renovation packages.


I haven't commented yet, but I've been following along...and I don't think that's what anyone here meant. I know it's only a small percentage in the grand scheme of things, but I still wouldn't just eat that cost automatically.

Say your standard package is $7000, well now maybe it's $7500 to cover additional labor and materials.

If someone balked at that, maybe I'd offer to come down...MAYBE even the entire $500, but I'd at least give them a chance to just smile and say "OK, sounds good, when can you start" at the $7500 mark.

EDIT: BTW, from a sign thread to this, LOL. Things sure do go OT quick around here sometimes.......but that's ok.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

NothingButBath said:


> I intend to offer the additional waterproofing and cement board at no charge. It will be standard on all my renovation packages.


Sorry, I was kind of hard on you:blink:,now you are promoted to be an EX-HACK!:laughing: but I am glad, you came to realize it is "your" reputation at the line. Doing better work will get you more.
RedGuard is not the only one, check HydroBan by Laticrete and Mapegum by Mapei, check pricing there. My suppliers sell stuff much cheaper than big box stores, find tile supply houses there, HD is for emergencies for me.
Use proper screws for cement board-(btw.I like Durock NexGEN) not drywall screws and fiberglass mesh tape, not drywall tape!
There are more tricks of trade here in this board specially Tile and Ceramic section for you, just keep reading and do not hesitate to ask.
Thanks and Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

This thread gave me a happy. Do we group hug now or what? :laughing:


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Please don't give your work away like that. It hurts all the legitimate contractors out there, including yourself. 

Charge for the extra work of installing cement board over Sheetrock. It is a more difficult install plus the added time for the redguard. It needs time to cure which adds cost to the job. Plus all the material costs. It is significant. 

Let the customers know you do good work and that's why you're just a little bit more than the other guys. That brings the whole industry up a notch. 

Plus, you need to recoup some money for that awesome lettering job!

FYI, I couldn't/ wouldn't come anywhere near those prices around here. 

Bob


----------



## NothingButBath (Mar 18, 2013)

B.Scott said:


> Please don't give your work away like that. It hurts all the legitimate contractors out there, including yourself.
> 
> Charge for the extra work of installing cement board over Sheetrock. It is a more difficult install plus the added time for the redguard. It needs time to cure which adds cost to the job. Plus all the material costs. It is significant.
> 
> ...


I think for the short term I will just eat the cost. But when things pick up it my standard package will go up a bit. As of now my standard package is $6000 I easily put half that in my pocket. I'm not a big company not much overhead. Only have a helper when it's really necessary, so it's working out pretty good


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Nothingbutbaths, I think the best thing you have been given is the knowledge of the wall details. Now you can take that knowledge and educate your customer on what you use and why! This will show them that you are more knowledgeable than the cheap guy. Now, YOU can call them hacks!


----------

